# A Noid



## Nellie (Feb 23, 2016)

She saw a pair'a noids
with one huge, lifeless head,
in came Sigmund and droid
for they alarmed the dead.

She now declared a void
vast rumors widely spread,
all had idly destroyed
blocks and blocks of deadheads.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 23, 2016)

Nellllie... I love the clever word play... hahaa... A Noid... this is fabulous..


----------



## Nellie (Feb 23, 2016)

I found that this is what I love to do... take words and mess around with them. It messes with the minds as well.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 23, 2016)

Poetry is my passion, and I think it should be fun, exciting and inspired... like your poetry...


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 23, 2016)

The third and last lines made me laugh. This is a nice, funny poem.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Feb 23, 2016)

This was a fun poem to read.

I liked the title too.

Good one, Nellie.


----------



## Nellie (Feb 23, 2016)

Tiashe, I'm happy you see the humor. Thanks for reading and commenting.

Mesafalcon, Glad you enjoyed this poem. Thanks for commenting on the title, too.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 23, 2016)

This gave me a laugh, it reminded me of a salesman who called on me, he gave out little round flat discs with the word(?) "tuit" printed on it.  He must have heard me say I'd give him an order when I got a round tuit.


----------



## Sonata (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you for the big grin you put on my face Nellie!


----------



## Nellie (Feb 24, 2016)

Midnightpoet, Don't you just hate those sales people knocking on your door?  Thanks for making me laugh.

Sonata, glad I made you smile. Thanks for reading.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 24, 2016)

Nellie said:


> Midnightpoet, Don't you just hate those sales people knocking on your door?  Thanks for making me laugh.
> 
> Thanks, as a retired purchasing manager, salesmen were part of the job.  Most were okay, some were a-holes.
> The worst were the ones who thought they had a V.P. or an engineer in their back pocket.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 24, 2016)

I enjoyed the poem Nellie.  I love word play like that.
As for salespeople. if I hadn't gone door knocking in the early 90s, I would have been evicted for not paying my rent. So I could have been an annoying street beggar instead of an annoying canvasser.


----------



## Nellie (Feb 24, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I enjoyed the poem Nellie.  I love word play like that.



I love it, too. Thanks!




			
				Phil Istine said:
			
		

> As for salespeople. if I hadn't gone door knocking in the early 90s, I would have been evicted for not paying my rent. So I could have been an annoying street beggar instead of an annoying canvasser.



Now, those beggars REALLY annoy me. NO, they scare me to the point of a noid!


----------

